
Show HN: Klaro – open-source consent management for websites (GDPR and ePrivacy) - ThePhysicist
https://klaro.kiprotect.com?ref=hn
======
alfonsodev
Great initiative! Specially being multilingual.

Do you have plans to extend to other native platforms ? (iOS, macos, Android
...)

~~~
ThePhysicist
Thanks :)

You mean provide a widget for native apps? That sounds interesting though
right now I wouldn't know how to start (we don't have much experience in app
development). Do you have any recommendations on how to do this?

~~~
alfonsodev
I think it will happen organically, from my side, if I need to implement this
same functionality in a macos desktop app, then I'll revisit your repo and
perhaps create a PR request or start a conversation. Thanks!

~~~
ThePhysicist
Sure, looking forward to that!

------
ThePhysicist
Update: We received a lot of great feedback so far and are working on some
improvements already (one-click opt-opt from all apps, "decline" button option
for consent notice, grouped display of trackers for websites with many of
them). Stay tuned :)

